# Help w/ Browning Float Tube



## engelstine (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi, I have a Browning Float Tube, i dont know the model, but its the circular one, with a pocket on each side and a neck rest, its not the U shaped one. My question or problem i should say is that i need to find a replacement inner tube for it and i dont know where i should go, or what size tube i need to get. I have figuring that i could probibly call a tire/tube place and get one from there, but i dont know the demmension of the tube i need..if anyone could help me out with this or atleast get me a start i would appreciate it. thanks guy!

Chris


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The Brownings I have had all used truck inner tubes. Just pull it out and head to the tire shop for a match up.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The other option would be to contact Dry Fly and see if he can put you in contact with the person who makes the tubes for his float boats. They may be able to custom make one for you.

Browning used to be real good about replacing items but they've changed ownership so much over the years that they are hard to even contact any more.


----------

